# Farm To Fork...



## Termy (Jun 29, 2021)

I like the idea, however there are those who don't. 

In Wisconsin they had a Farm To Fork outdoor dinner almost, but the city shut them down. 

They came up with "serving temperature" for one, which is total BS. What about a salad ? They have found salmonella on Romaine lettuce, do you want that salad to be heated to 160ºF ?

More disturbing is they went to court, and the Wisconsin supreme (not federal) court ruled that they do not have the fundamental right to produce and consume the foods of their choice. The opinion that followed indicated that the court ruled against Farm To Fork because their case was not developed. 

They should not have ruled that way, justice is for all, not just those who can "develop" a case. 

It is also illegal most places to give food to the homeless. They want an inspected and whatever firm to do it. Why ? They will just break into the dumpsters. They might even leave a few dead bodies. 

So if I have a nice big pot of meatball sauce and spaghetti, I can't give it away, well where the needy are. 

This is not a call to arms, I am too old for that, but if anyone wants to join and fight or ignore this, I am all for it. 

T


----------



## vincenzosassone (Jul 1, 2021)

I really can't believe that something of this kind happens in the world. I have never thought about this problem before, since here, in Italy (or at least in my territory) we are free to do what we want. And what's more, farming your food is also a big deal since you know what you eat and doing so you can eat something good without preservative substances that can harm you health.
Talking about the speech regarding homeless and the law that states you can't give them anything seem to be fake for how shameful it is.


----------



## Termy (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes, seems that in the US....but;

https://www.newsweek.com/illegal-feed-criminalizing-homeless-america-782861

https://www.motherjones.com/politic...ida-veteran-arrested-feeding-homeless-bans-2/

Couldn't find the Farm To Fork ruling just now, but they are also big on not allowing the sale of raw milk. 

T


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jul 1, 2021)

This happened at the very beginning during Obama's first term as well.

Lots if "Don't share your seeds or garden bounty with neighbors, etc."

During one of the hurricanes, IIRC, New York wouldn't let city restaurants give food to the victims who had no access to food or water.

It needed to be inspected, so couldn't be given out.

Same with groups who wanted to help the homeless.  The extra food might have too much fat, or sugar or dairy, or whatever else they could come up with.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2021)

Termy said:


> Yes, seems that in the US....but;
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/illegal-feed-criminalizing-homeless-america-782861
> 
> ...


From the Newsweek article: "Hepatitis A outbreaks in Los Angeles, San Diego and Santa Cruz plagued the cities' homeless populations in 2017 and killed about 20 homeless people. The rare and contagious liver infection that can result from a lack of safe water, and poor sanitation and hygiene has since spread east to Salt Lake City.

"The Utah outbreak has been linked to homeless people who moved to the city from centers in San Diego, according to a Thursday report from the Associated Press. The law to ban food-sharing in public spaces like city parks in El Cajon was put in place last October."

Too many localities don't do enough to help the homeless, but in this case, it was an attempt to prevent the spread of disease. It's the same reason why the sale of raw milk is prohibited in most places - it's likely to carry salmonella and make people sick.


----------

